# Manicure and mtb'ing?



## alexplantman (May 1, 2006)

OK, guy posting here... I did a search and didn't find anything on manicure, nails, etc...

I am entertaining introducing mountain biking to my g/f...and am wondering about her manicure.. yes, I like it and have no interest in her cutting back her nails  ..

I guess you wear full gloves , or ? I am also thinking if you crash that could be painful as H)ll if you fall hands first and have a "normally" long nails..Had to add "normally" / "normal" , lol, none of that those long jungle nails, lol...

Thanks


----------



## Bethany1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Unless her nails are really, really long, she'll be just fine.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Yeah, unless they're ridiculously long, it's fine. Shellac or something is nice though because regular polish tends to rub off/get scratched up pretty quickly inside gloves. Same with pedicures - pedaling a lot will rub off parts or regular polish, but shellac is bulletproof.

If you mean she's got those thick fake nails - like acrylic ones? Yeah if you crashed and hit those on something, I'd imagine it would hurt like hell. Real manicured nails - not a big deal. They might break, but it wouldn't hurt. 



Heh, and this question kind of reminds me of a Seinfeld episode:

George: Is it flowing? I like flowing, cascading hair. Thick lustrous hair is
very important to me.

Jerry: 'Thick lustrous hair is very important to me,' is that what you said?

George: Yeah, that's right.

Jerry: Just clarifying.


Just trying to be funny. I guess I personally would find it weird if my husband were concerned about my manicure when he doesn't give a damn what his hands look like, but it's your relationship, not mine. We're all different.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

connie said:


> Just trying to be funny. I guess I personally would find it weird if my husband were concerned about my manicure when he doesn't give a damn what his hands look like, but it's your relationship, not mine. We're all different.


Hehehe... yeah, a nice manicure along with some road (trail?) rash is a good look. The well-kept nails are important to distract attention from the scars 

Personally, once I am rocking the biker tan for the season, I figure there is no point in trying to be fashionable. Not that it is high on the priority list anyway. But a pedicure is always a nice treat, and better protected during bike rides.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

I can't imagine trying to fit long nails in addition to my regular long fingers into full finger gloves. Sounds uncomfortable. She might have to size up on the gloves.


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

Could always wear fingerless gloves. That's what I usually rock when it's hot out, but I don't have long nails...

If they're acrylic or gel nails, all I can say is OUCH if one gets hit wrong! That's a good way to rip a nail off. If it's just natural nails, I definitely recommend Gelish or Shellac manicures, as they're tough.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I keep my nails short... but Im a nail biter when Im stressed. 

Ive tried Shelllac. The color will last longer and it will protect superficially But I think Shellac would work better with shorter nails. The longer the nail the weaker it becomes plus more leverage to snap even with Shellac. Long fingered gloves won't protect long nails (the nails will push against the finger tips) Artificial nails are not bullit proof either. Ive tried them in the past, but they never lasted... my hands are too busy.

I do get regular pedicures and like wild colors and nail art. But I also make sure my toenails are cut short. Nothing worse than feeling long nails hitting the end of my shoes


----------



## WickedGood (Aug 19, 2008)

LOL for real?


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey I have a friend who wears full makeup--mascara, eyeliner, lipstick--when she rides. I'd make fun of her but she's faster than me. 

Can't help ya with nails. Mine are short. I've never really thought about it.


----------



## PiBaker (Jul 9, 2012)

Personally, I'm all about Gelish. Double seal coat. 3 weeks, no chips. if she's wearing acrylics then my suggestion is to grow out her natural nails and get a Gel mani. full fingers ARE NOT comfy with longer nails, and she'll destroy her gloves. Rounded tips, there's less chance of a full rip. Best option (in my opinion) would probably be a working-length squared tip with a rounded edge in Gel or Shellac (depending on color and style preferences). Tell whoever is doing the mani that she's hard on her nails, and wants to be as sure as possible that they won't tear, chip, or crack.


----------



## mudgirl (Jun 19, 2007)

Firecrackerktm said:


> Hey I have a friend who wears full makeup--mascara, eyeliner, lipstick--when she rides.


That's me if I'm riding in the evening after work. I don't bother with make up on the weekends, but I always put it on for work!

I've never had a manicure last more than a day before the polish starts chipping off. My nails grow super fast though. I buff them so they're shiny, and try to keep them no longer than past my finger tips. If I let them go longer, they usually get little tears in them and start snagging on things.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

What about helmet hair? Are you worried about that too?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

WickedGood said:


> LOL for real?


Hey I'm not into it either, but whatever floats your boat and makes you happy. This stuff is important to some gals.


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

AC/BC said:


> What about helmet hair? Are you worried about that too?


French braids combat helmet hair pretty well  I'm never concerned, I just wad my long hair into some sort of bun ponytail nest thing after riding. I did have a French braid for one of my races, and I noticed my hair didn't look half bad afterwards... so for the hair conscious, there's a solution!


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

Short hair ftw!!!!


----------



## mudgirl (Jun 19, 2007)

sooshee said:


> French braids combat helmet hair pretty well  !


Yep, I usually just pull my hair back in a pony tail, or two pigtails while riding to keep it out of my face and off my neck. And, a skullcap/buff type thing under the helmet helps combat helmet hair, and keeps the sweat out of my eyes, as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Firecrackerktm said:


> Short hair ftw!!!!


I would basically agree. But on some rides, it gets sucked up into the air vents and molded by sweat into a helmet patterned faux hawk.


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

LOL, My bangs get sucked up out of my helmet, too. Then I end up with like 4 inches of hair flapping out of the top of my helmet. It's pretty damn sexy!


----------



## alexplantman (May 1, 2006)

OMG, I have been following the posts on here and showing my gf.. Maybe she'll create a profile on here, wellll.. maybe not, lol..

Anyway, it was a legit question... some guys (ME) do care how their woman looks, do care and appreciate how feminine she looks (not ms princess) , do appreciate a nice mani and pedi, long hair, makeup , etc.. NOT while mountain biking, spinning , or running 1/2 marathons, lol..  ... nothing like being at an elegant , romantic dinner with someone that has a nice mani, nice hair, makeup etc.. vs grimmy short nails, etc...  ...

At the end of the day, I just figured what are the odds that she will eat it (big odds, as a newb), and fall right on a nail... not a big deal, go back and get them done, I was thinking more of the freakin pain...

tks all


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

alexplantman said:


> OMG, I have been following the posts on here and showing my gf.. Maybe she'll create a profile on here, wellll.. maybe not, lol..
> 
> Anyway, it was a legit question... some guys (ME) do care how their woman looks, do care and appreciate how feminine she looks (not ms princess) , do appreciate a nice mani and pedi, long hair, makeup , etc.. NOT while mountain biking, spinning , or running 1/2 marathons, lol..  ... nothing like being at an elegant , romantic dinner with someone that has a nice mani, nice hair, makeup etc.. vs grimmy short nails, etc...  ...
> 
> ...


That's fine - I'm assuming she knows that's your thing and if she's cool with it, that's all that matters.

I think it just sounds very foreign to most of us here. I mean, I do get occasional manicures and usually have a pedicure, and get my hair highlighted and whatnot, but my husband tends to roll his eyes at those things and doesn't get why I do any of that stuff. It's certainly not for him - I just do those things for myself. And honestly I'd be kind of pissy about it if someone expected it of me - which is my own issue, but I guess that's why I'm married to a guy whose idea of a nice romantic dinner would be around a campfire. When I get dressed up it's usually to go out with the girls to the opera or something that he won't go to anyway, so we've got our own understanding going on.

But yes, acrylic nails + learning to mountain bike definitely has the potential for a lot of pain. I will also say though that if she wants to learn to ride minus at least most of the bumps and bruises, starting her off with a skills clinic to learn the fundamentals up front will save a lot of the crashing that most of us went through learning by trial and error and just trying to follow people who ride better than us.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

sooshee said:


> French braids combat helmet hair pretty well  I'm never concerned, I just wad my long hair into some sort of bun ponytail nest thing after riding. I did have a French braid for one of my races, and I noticed my hair didn't look half bad afterwards... so for the hair conscious, there's a solution!


My solution to helmet hair? A baseball cap  The "Life is Good" caps are cute and cover up post-ride hair just fine. Problem solved, where's the beer?


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

MtbRN said:


> My solution to helmet hair? A baseball cap  The "Life is Good" caps are cute and cover up post-ride hair just fine. Problem solved, where's the beer?


I hate hats...  And I swear I am the only mountain biker in existence that doesn't like beer...


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

sooshee said:


> I hate hats...  And I swear I am the only mountain biker in existence that doesn't like beer...


I don't mind hats, but short hair is way too much work for me. Long hair I can put up in a ponytail or twist and be presentable with almost zero effort in a matter of seconds. When I've tried short hair... I need product and a flat iron and regular haircuts and all kinds of effort to not look like I've just been electrocuted. And I can't exactly wear hats at work...

I'm pretty sure it depends on the texture of your hair as to whether or not it's more or less work to have it short...


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

sooshee said:


> I hate hats...  And I swear I am the only mountain biker in existence that doesn't like beer...


not the only one, nope.


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

connie said:


> I don't mind hats, but short hair is way too much work for me. Long hair I can put up in a ponytail or twist and be presentable with almost zero effort in a matter of seconds. When I've tried short hair... I need product and a flat iron and regular haircuts and all kinds of effort to not look like I've just been electrocuted. And I can't exactly wear hats at work...
> 
> I'm pretty sure it depends on the texture of your hair as to whether or not it's more or less work to have it short...


My hair works much better short ... It's very fine and flat. No need for flat irons here. When it was long out broke off nonstop and wouldn't stay in a ponytail.

It does look like crap when I take my helmet off but so does the rest of me...


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

connie said:


> I don't mind hats, but short hair is way too much work for me. Long hair I can put up in a ponytail or twist and be presentable with almost zero effort in a matter of seconds. When I've tried short hair... I need product and a flat iron and regular haircuts and all kinds of effort to not look like I've just been electrocuted. And I can't exactly wear hats at work...
> 
> I'm pretty sure it depends on the texture of your hair as to whether or not it's more or less work to have it short...


Short hair solution... Fro-Hawk!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

MtbRN said:


> My solution to helmet hair? A baseball cap  The "Life is Good" caps are cute and cover up post-ride hair just fine. Problem solved, where's the beer?


I like hats, and beer, and sometimes my helmet hair looks better than when I started. The closest I've gotten to a manicure is scrubbing some grease or dirt out from under my nails .:cornut:


----------

